# Looking for bald faced hornet nest!



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm looking to collect some bald faced hornet nest!! If anyone knows of the whereabouts of some that are retrievable and in decent condition let me know! Between Grand Rapids and Cedar Springs

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Saw one in my sons neighborhood thanksgiving day but he lives in Farmington Hills


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

I have one out behind our main barn. Football (American) sized - it hangs off the end of a branch on a twig under 1/4 inch diameter.

Dumb bugs....

Allegan Co.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

This wind is going make a mess of them if the birds haven't gotten to them first.


----------



## Retiredontheriver (12 mo ago)




----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Retiredontheriver said:


> View attachment 869636


Kinda looks like a face...cool!


----------



## Retiredontheriver (12 mo ago)

The heavy snow and the high winds might have destroyed any out in the open. Maybe look around some out buildings. They like old pear trees. Good luck.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

They are routinely sold on eBay. Sometimes cheap, sometimes not. I forgot to “pick” a few this year before it was too late.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

some for sale on Marketplace


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Good luck, they're neat.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yikes, I would have never imagined putting one of those inside my house even if the occupants had moved out.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

What's the worst that could happen lol. Doesn't go straight from outside to in the house.


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Martin Looker said:


> This wind is going make a mess of them if the birds haven't gotten to them first.


I'm still seeing some that look intact. Sadly they are way to high in tree to retrieve. Won't be that way for much longer though

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

pgpn123 said:


> Good luck, they're neat.
> View attachment 869638
> View attachment 869639


Those look great. I have a big one in our house, looking for one in the cabin and some other people I know want one

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bucman said:


> some for sale on Marketplace


I had not thought of selling these. It would be easy enough to collect 2-3 of these each year around Nov 1st. I have one in my cabin and I think I have an extra one in my polebarn that I hung up.

L & O


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Now's the time to get them, before the snow and ice. Some are always in better shape than others.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

FYI -- if you hang empty ones in outbuildings most wasps will stay away.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Easiest disarm - large garbage bag. Drop in a activated bug bomb, put over nest - pull bag drawstrings. 

Safe in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Retiredontheriver (12 mo ago)

Not me! I'll just wait till they leave.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Dom said:


> FYI -- if you hang empty ones in outbuildings most wasps will stay away.


I made a fake one out of an old gray sock and a little paint and hung it on the outside of my box blind. Keeps the wasps and hornets away. Really!


----------

